# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: آموزش XML در C#‎

## Geradsoft

سلام 
يه كتاب خوب ميخوام كه آموزش طئم در C#‎ را داشته باشه
مثلاً ورود اطلاعات در XML با C#‎ - خواندن اطلاعات - جستجوي اطلاعات و ...
ممنون

----------


## #aliyari_C

سلام
وب سایت فارسی:(البته با VB.NET) : رwww.srco.ir
کتاب انگلیسی: Apress.pro.dot.NET.2.0 XML
موفق باشی.
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________
چون به دریا می توانی راه یافت
سوی یک قطره چرا باید شتافـت

نتایج آماری,مقایسه ای بین String و

----------


## sia_2007

دوست عزیز؛ حتما با LINQ to XML کار کن
مثال های LINQ تو Help - Sample خود Visual Studio رو ببین

----------

